# Craftsman Router Table 28140 Need Manual



## mdmike52 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got a Re-furbished Craftsman Router Table # 28140 with no manual.
Does anyone know where I can find that manual. Craftsman support does not seem to recognize this table.
Any help will be greatly appreciated
Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mdmike52 said:


> Just got a Re-furbished Craftsman Router Table # 28140 with no manual.
> Does anyone know where I can find that manual. Craftsman support does not seem to recognize this table.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated
> Mike


Hi Mike - Welcome to the forum
Anything in particular you need to know about the table? Most instruction manuals for tables that I've seen generally stop a little short of how to assemble it and don't even approach how to use it so I suspect that not having the manual included is more or less academic. :fie:
What router are you planning on installing in it and what projects do you have in mind for it? I noticed in your introduction you wanted to route a recess for a security door on a duck coop? I'm somewhat familiar with chicken coops and would think they are similar but have never seen what could be referred to as a security door on one. Maybe a picture or drawing would help. You need 10 posts to post a url but I think you can post pictures OK.


----------



## mdmike52 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Need Router Leveling Proc.*

Hi John

The router I'm using is a milwaukee 5616-20 with the fixed base. I have the table assembled but I'm not sure about the router leveling procedure. There are 2 big setscrews in the table that I'm sure are for leveling. I've heard people talk about various tables and how some are easy to level and some not, so I guess that leveling the router is important but I've never done it before. Any tips ?? The door I'm putting in is a cheap secuity screen door from home depot that has a 1" X 1" metal frame around it that mounts into the groove around the fromt door of a house. My application is on the outside enclosure or "Run" attached to the outside of the duck coop itself. The enclosure will be 7' high. 5' wide and about 16' long and covered with hardware cloth or similar wire mesh to keep out predaters. I'm planning to build a door frame out of 2X4 s and inset the screen door frame into it. 
I'm attaching a recent photo showing my progress so far. I have not built the door frame yet, it will go in the center of the big opening in the main frame which is partly completed. 8 more feet to go.
Let me know what you can about the router leveling thing which is my main concern..

Thanks
Mike


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike,

I did some digging around on the net last night looking for info on the 28140. It didn't take long to find out that Skil actually makes that table, and one other for Craftsman. I wasn't able to find any place that acutualy translate part numbers from one company to the other.

That of course didn't keep me from reading sales literature and comparing Skil tables to Craftsman tables.

Here is a summary of what I was able to find.

Skil has a web page up where a 'flash' demo provides information about the two Craftsman (28140 & 28130) Router tables that they make:

Skil - Craftsman Router Tables Product Demo


General information on the Craftsman version of a table manufactured by skill and sold as Craftsman Model 28140 can be found at:

Craftsman


Based on comparing 'descriptions' of the Craftsman 28140 with tables in the Skil line, RAS900 seems to be what Skil calls it


Seperate operation and assembly manuals for the Skil RAS900 can be found at:

Skil RAS900 Directions - Router Tables


----------



## mdmike52 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks a million John, thats exactly the manual I needed. Nice detectivbe work making the connection between Craftsman and Skil. After reading it I realized the set screws I was looking at are anchors for what they call a Starter Pin for doing curved work and not levelers. I Installed the Router today and checked the level with a centering pin that came withthe Router and a metal right angle square and it was right on the money. Good thing because the manual says nothing about leveling. Anyway its all together and looks really cool. Can't wait to try it out. I'm gonna work on the next 8 foot extension to the enclosure first because thats a harder job and then will start on the door, which seems like more fun, after that in a week or so. I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Mike,

A million 'your welcomes' right back at you. Helping each other out is what this place is all about. The most important thing I learned from helping you out is NOT to assume I will be able to find a manual for used Craftsman tools. Even though finding the books for my RAS and my router & table were a snap, it is a hit & miss thing.

Sounds like the Skil manual was close enough to help you get the machine put together. I will be uploading the manuals to the site so the info stays available to the forum users even if the site I found them on doesn't stay on line or changes their links.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## mdmike52 (Jan 28, 2012)

OOPs sorry I got your name wrong there Bill. I scrolled up too far and was looking at the reply from John S.
Thanks to both you guys
Mike


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

No harm, no foul. I figured it was something like that and my own choice of 'handles' doesn't do much to spell out what my name is in simple terms either.


----------



## originalgeek (Sep 28, 2014)

*Craftsman 28140/Skil RAS900 manual*

Since this is an old thread, the links don't seem to work any more. Here's an upload of the manual in question. Enjoy!


----------

